# what cage?



## hedgiequeen (Jan 28, 2017)

Can people please upload pics of their hedgies cages as i am making a cage for my hedgie and want some ideas:-D


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Read the forum! There is already a thread where people have posted pictures of their cage so you don't need to have them post them here.


----------



## hedgiequeen (Jan 28, 2017)

Whats it called please?


----------



## Hammy (May 3, 2015)

You posted in the same section of the forum that it's in.

"Cage Setup Examples" in Housing & Accessories

*Try to read the stickies first.*


----------



## hedgiequeen (Jan 28, 2017)

Hammy said:


> You posted in the same section of the forum that it's in.
> 
> "Cage Setup Examples" in Housing & Accessories
> 
> *Try to read the stickies first.*


Ok hammy than u for that information


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If you would read the forum as you've been told over and over again you would know where things are.


----------



## hedgiequeen (Jan 28, 2017)

nikki said:


> If you would read the forum as you've been told over and over again you would know where things are.


Im sorry im 13 and im not very good with a phone ive never used a forum before


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

If you have a computer go look through the forums on the computer. It is much easier to navigate through the forums than the phone.


----------



## hedgiequeen (Jan 28, 2017)

I have it on computer version ill figure it out soon enough


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

At the top of each section, there are posted that are pinned to the top. Those are the ones we call "stickies" that we suggested you read first.


----------



## hedgiequeen (Jan 28, 2017)

I wanna post a picture of a cage i found how do y do it on a computer


----------



## hedgiequeen (Jan 28, 2017)

Is this cage ok just as a moving/travel cage


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

No, it's not. It's not the appropriate size or set up for a hedgehog. To be in the car, a hedgehog should go into a hard-sided carrier that can be strapped in. If you're going to be away from home & need something for the hedgehog to live in, you still need a cage that's at least 3-4 square feet. A large plastic storage tote is usually a good choice for a travel cage.


----------



## hedgiequeen (Jan 28, 2017)

Ok i was wondering i didn't thisk so though cuz its plastic and could break easily i wont get it


----------



## JimmyC (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello Hedgiequeen,

You can also go on youtube and type in hedgehogs and a lot of information will pop up including how to set up your cage.
I am in the process of doing my research before getting my first hedgehog.

Good Luck and enjoy.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please be careful when getting information from youtube, a lot of it is bad and some is outright dangerous.


----------

